# ruido por un adaptador de 9 v / 300mA



## spunko (Nov 30, 2007)

hola, no sabia si preguntar esto aqui o en convertidores, ya que la verdad el asuto es para los dos temas.. yo siempre he tocado guitarra con dos pedales de efectos y los he venido usando con pila de 9V, pero esta vez quice usar un adaptador con una extension en paralelo hacia los pedales, asi los dos estarian alimentados...

el problema es que al conectar los pedales con el adpatador me procude un ruido muy molestoso, y con las pilas no sucede esto.. si subo el volumen en el amplificador, el ruido tambien sube.. 

hay algun filtro q se pueda diseñar o mejor aun comprar para eliminar este ruido?

 conexion (guitarra/over-drive/ds-1/amplificador)

- como datos adicionales, cuando enciendo el primer pedal empieza el ruido, si encinedo el segundo, el ruido se asentua un poco mas, pero si solo prendo el segundo pedal no hay ruido.

- probe el primer pedal con pila de 9V y el segundo pedal con alimentacion del adaptador y en ese momento el segundo pedal es el que produce el ruido.

yo se que es el adaptador el que produce el ruido, el problema es como quitarlo, no quiero volver a las pilas todo el tiempo..


----------



## mabauti (Nov 30, 2007)

supongo que tienes un adaptador sin regulador; pudieras hacer 2 cosas:

1) Ponerle a la salida un capacitor de 2200uF o 4700uF (cuidado con la polaridad!)

o

2) ajustarle un regulador de voltaje de 9V (quiza haya que ponerle un disipador); el problema es cual es el valor de voltaje que te entrega el adaptador.


----------



## jona (Nov 30, 2007)

hola
podria decirte que es un clasico problema de las fuente de alimentacion de el tipo universal, suelen traer un puente de diodos clasico de 4, y un capacitor de 470 o 1000 uf(en algunos casos te lo quedan debiendo), lo cual no es suficiente a la hora de agregarles cargas y menos con audio.
la solucion seria
1-agregar un capacitor de los citados por el compañero mabauti.
2-quizas el adaptador tiene poca cantidad de corriente, y el pedal consume mas...
medi cuanto consume cada pedal y cuanta corriente tiene el transformadorr universal.
saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Nov 30, 2007)

Y además agrega un par de condensadores de 100nF. Lo que dice mabauti es muy importante porque si utilizas por ejemplo el 7809 con un disiador pequeño, este se resetea o apaga, cuando se enfría vuelve a encender (obviamente, esto lo hace muy rápido) inyectando ruido.


----------



## spunko (Nov 30, 2007)

ohh bueno, gracias por las respuestas, pero la verdad no estoy en lo de la electronica jaja.. no se mucho acerca de esto y no sabria como adaptar lo que ustedes dicen :s


----------



## JV (Nov 30, 2007)

Empieza por ver si los pedales y la fuente tienen alguna etiqueta donde indican la corriente, en *A* o en *mA*. Ademas indica si la fuente es una del tipo universal como indican los compañeros. Despues se ve el resto.

Saludos..


----------



## spunko (Nov 30, 2007)

los pedales con 9V, 300 mA igual que el adaptador.. y pues eso de universal no se.. me imagino, lo q se es que es generico, no tiene marca ni nada y me costo $3 USD cuando uno marca boss igual q mis pedales vale unos $50 USD


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 1, 2007)

La mejor solucion es o comprar un regulador estabilizado o lo construyes tu.

Es facil y esta en el nivel basico, pero ....necesitas como minimo

Un soldador y estaño
Una cajita para ubicarlo o intentar meterlo dentro de la fuente.

Y ganas para hacerlo


veo que hay mas gente como tu
http://www.guitarristas.información/foro/showthread.php?t=4976


----------



## spunko (Dic 1, 2007)

si es facil lo puedo hacer.. pero la pregunta es como? hay un diagrama con las piesas necesarias?


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

¿Entraste al Link?


----------



## spunko (Dic 2, 2007)

si, pero no lo veo facil ajajaja.. me dio pereza al ver muchas cosas


----------



## JV (Dic 2, 2007)

spunko dijo:
			
		

> los pedales con 9V, 300 mA igual que el adaptador.. y pues eso de universal no se.. me imagino, lo q se es que es generico, no tiene marca ni nada y me costo $3 USD cuando uno marca boss igual q mis pedales vale unos $50 USD



La fuente es de 300mA y los pedales son de 300mA cada uno? si es asi la fuente chica, la mitad de lo minimamente necesario.

Estuve mirando el link, es bastante grafico con las fotos, no se por que lo ves con tantas cosas, se pueden reducir si tienes mucha pereza  .

Saludos..


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

Para ti hay otra opción. Que lo compres echo. En las casa donde venden guitarras, organos, baterías, etc, lo encontrarás de varios modelos y precios.


----------

